# Wi-Fi and Bluetooth



## Leadfingers (Jun 12, 2019)

I'm about to pull the trigger on an M50 and my wife asked me what I would use the Wi-Fi and Bluetooth features for.

The manual tells you how to connect them in certain ways, but it's pretty thin on what you actually DO with it.

I know you can tether with it... how does that work, exactly?

TIA


----------



## 7DmkI (Jun 16, 2019)

I don’t have a M50 but I have a 6dii and recently picked up a M5, both have wifi and blue tooth. 

I usually use this function to transfer photos to my iPhone through the Canon app and adjust/crop them before sending them out. The app also allows you to control the camera and take photos remotely. 

Sine the M5 doesn’t have GPS (I believe M50 doesn’t have GPS either), you can use the app to record the GPS data and sync it to the photos afterwards. I like this feature a lot while traveling. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 16, 2019)

for me, it works like this.

Turn on WiFi and Bluetooth on the iPad and the camera (6D2), run the Camera Connect App, connect to the camera, and then go look at the pictures on the camera. When you select that, it establishes a WiFi link to the camera and you can browse the pictures on the camera, and download those you want to use. After the first time you try this, it is fast and easy. So far, it has worked fl

You can also remote control the camera, but so far I have not used that feature very much.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 17, 2019)

The Bluetooth has two basic functions.

1. Works with a Bluetooth remote capture button device to operate the camera shutter from a distance.

2. Tethers the camera using Wi-Fi without going thru the complex Canon process used to provide security and keep unwanted hackers from linking to your phone. It makes connection much easier. Once tethered, you can see the liveview and operate your camera wirelessly from your mobile device. That can be very useful.


----------



## Leadfingers (Jun 19, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The Bluetooth has two basic functions.
> 
> 1. Works with a Bluetooth remote capture button device to operate the camera shutter from a distance.
> 
> 2. Tethers the camera using Wi-Fi without going thru the complex Canon process used to provide security and keep unwanted hackers from linking to your phone. It makes connection much easier. Once tethered, you can see the liveview and operate your camera wirelessly from your mobile device. That can be very useful.



What app would use the Bluetooth connection?


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 19, 2019)

Leadfingers said:


> What app would use the Bluetooth connection?


The Canon Camera Connect app


----------

